# ghrp6 on your stomach



## glanzav (Sep 11, 2008)

yes i no it makes you feel very hungry

does anyone else find it makes your stomach rumbly and raw sometimes rather uncumfortable iv tried combating this with antibitocs, pepto bismal, gavascon still doesnt seem to be doing the trick

any suggestions


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

NO

You must be super gay


----------



## glanzav (Sep 11, 2008)

must be all that seamen on my stomach linning

i do have a funny stomach i cant take orals no more only anavar whether thats got anything to do with it

just bought 5 bottles of the stuff to was gonna have a nice play around with it for a month


----------



## StephenC (Sep 2, 2007)

glanzav said:


> must be all that seamen on my stomach linning
> 
> i do have a funny stomach i cant take orals no more only anavar whether thats got anything to do with it
> 
> just bought 5 bottles of the stuff to was gonna have a nice play around with it for a month


Ghrp can speed up gastric emptying time, do you have any underlying digestive issues that could be interacting with this?


----------



## glanzav (Sep 11, 2008)

i did have acid problems and stomach never got to the real cause of things

even on tabs seeing a specialist throat and stomach scans still on going

i use to find myself feeling and being sick mainly after breakfast after gym and evening meal rest of the day i would be fine


----------



## Joshua (Aug 21, 2008)

glanzav said:


> yes i no it makes you feel very hungry
> 
> does anyone else find it makes your stomach rumbly and raw sometimes rather uncumfortable iv tried combating this with antibitocs, pepto bismal, gavascon still doesnt seem to be doing the trick
> 
> any suggestions


Checkout GHRP6 relationship with ghrelin.

J


----------



## StephenC (Sep 2, 2007)

Joshua said:


> Checkout GHRP6 relationship with ghrelin.
> 
> J


Joshua, what's the relationship between stomach discomfort and ghrelin?

It's something I've not read much on, do you have links to any info?

Thanks


----------



## Joshua (Aug 21, 2008)

> Joshua, what's the relationship between stomach discomfort and ghrelin?
> 
> It's something I've not read much on, do you have links to any info?
> 
> Thanks


Ghrelin [wikipedia entry for Ghrelin] is the ligand of the growth hormone secretagogue receptor [wikipedia entry for GHSR]. Ghrelin was the first identified "hunger hormone", and it has interactions with Neuropeptide Y systems and leptin.

J


----------



## StephenC (Sep 2, 2007)

Joshua said:


> Ghrelin [wikipedia entry for Ghrelin] is the ligand of the growth hormone secretagogue receptor [wikipedia entry for GHSR]. Ghrelin was the first identified "hunger hormone", and it has interactions with Neuropeptide Y systems and leptin.
> 
> J


I understand the links between ghrelin, leptin & hunger but don't see how this relates to the "raw" feeling the OP is experiencing aside from the hunger:confused1:

also, have you any thoughts on the leptin based range of poducts which were produced by avant labs, clever idea but im not sure how effective they would be?

Sorry for picking your brain


----------



## Joshua (Aug 21, 2008)

StephenC said:


> I understand the links between ghrelin, leptin & hunger but don't see how this relates to the "raw" feeling the OP is experiencing aside from the hunger:confused1:
> 
> also, have you any thoughts on the leptin based range of poducts which were produced by avant labs, clever idea but im not sure how effective they would be?
> 
> Sorry for picking your brain


*Ghrelin*

Ghrelin increases gastric acid secretions and gastric motility, in addition to the increase in hunger. I was assuming that the raw and rumbly feelings are due to this. There are compounding factors which could explain why some people experience a different magnitude of feelings to other people.

There is some evidence that the increase in gastric acid maybe mediated by histamine, and that H2 antagonists may reduce acid secretions (although there are some which show that it has no effect).

Capsaicin [19296048] and/or an histamine H2 antagonist may help. (Capsaicin mentioned because of the ease of access).

*Leptin*

Firstly leptin is not my speciality by any stretch ie( I am ignorant ), and secondly I have not directly tried those products. I have friends who have tried them (Leptigen and chums) with mixed results.

One of my mates is trialling another agent (research chem) at the moment which should theoretically increase leptin sensitivity. He is attempting to make it easier to stay very close to competition level BF through its use. Alas, no results are available yet. I will let you know when I hear anything.

*Brain picking*

Feel free. Whether I can answer it is another matter! 

J


----------



## Joshua (Aug 21, 2008)

Glanzav - do you ever get muscle twitching? Just a long shot.

J


----------



## StephenC (Sep 2, 2007)

Thanks J, awesome answers as always 

been a big fan of yours since I first thought WTF and read the "gas mask and other" section on DBT forum

any chance of a lil heads up on the leptin info, feel free to pm if you wana keep it off the open forum


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

would GHRP2 be a better option then, or will it just cause the same hunger and stomach probs... hunger is the last thing i want to be feeling!!


----------

